# Paris Hilton's New Perfume



## MAC_Whore (Nov 27, 2006)

First off, no offense to anyone who likes this perfume.  We all know that scents are a very personal thing and what works for some doesn't work for others.  That been said........

Funny story:

Oh yak, I smelled the new Paris Hilton perfume in a magazine the other day.  Blleeaa!

I then held the scent card up to my husband's nose.  He said the same thing, "bllleaa".  Then he asked what it was and I told him it was Paris Hilton's new perfume.  He said, "So that's what a loss of dignity and no self-respect smells like." 

Hee heee heee


----------



## little teaser (Nov 27, 2006)

i smelled one of her purfume i forget the name  it didnt smell good to me so im not surprise the new one doesnt either


----------



## redambition (Nov 27, 2006)

eau de skanque?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_





eau de skanque? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, you make skankiness sound so chic when you say it like that!


----------



## jennzy (Jul 17, 2007)

a lot of ppl critize her perfumes. because paris is paris. but i bet if it were by someone else there wouldn't be so many negative reviews. and trust me i've done tests on this.
her new fragrance is called heiress. at first i thought it was way too sweet. like childish sweet. then one day at work i put it on. just a little. after it settled down and all the childish sweet was gone, it actually smelt nice and its long lasting too.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 18, 2007)

No I don't think I'm criticizing it because it's Paris's perfume, in fact I was hoping it wouldn't disappoint. I took repeated whiffs of her perfume (hoping to find something there) - imo it's got a cheap sugary synthetically manufactured smell (much like the stuff they put in cheap makeup), there's no depth or sophistication in the scent at all. In fact it's one of the worse perfumes I have ever put my nose to.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't like the perfume either, and it is because the scent. 

I don't like Britney Spears at all, and I didn't like curious, but I have to admit Fantasy smelled kind of nice.


----------



## liv (Jul 22, 2007)

I haven't sniffed this new one, but I hated the other one.  I know it's petty, but the only way I would EVER purchase one of her fragrances is if I LOVED it way more than my other perfumes...and I had a pretty atomizer I could decant it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 27, 2007)

her first perfume smelt like kebabs so i hope this one is better


----------

